# 1990 Hunter Legend 40



## elzoro (Mar 19, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what to look out for in purchasing a 40 foot Hunter Legend?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Your pocketbook?

Just kidding. You probably need to specify for the group what you are looking to get out of the boat (what type of use do you intend, where do you plan to sail, what type of sailing experience is important to you) so that the group can offer their opinions on how suitable this boat is to your needs/wants.

For example, my wife and I sail with our three pre-teen daughters on Lake Michigan. We take two or three one-week-long cruises a season, but otherwise do lot of daysailing and stay in a marina almost every night. Because of the age of the kids, we don''t intentionally go out in rough conditions, but we have gotten caught in the occasional storm and wanted to know that the boat could handle it.

Thus, interior accommoations were important as was ease of handling. Construction needed to be decent, but not necessarily bullet proof. The cockpit needed to be roomy and functional, but not race ready. Non-purist features such as a swim platform and ability to be fitted with a dodger were high priorities.

After we satisifed those requirements with our market search, we picked the boat that appealed to our sense of aesthetics and budget. Lastly, we paid for the best survey we could get to make sure the particular boat didn''t have any problems we weren''t prepared to deal with.

The reason I said all this is to brace you for the potential barrage of comments that otherwise will follow as a result of your blanket question. Without a frame of reference, you will hear from every Benehuntalina critic out there. The reality is, there are a lot of people for which Benehuntalina''s are the perfect boat. You could be one.

Jeff Wagner
Echappe'' (Jeanneau Voyage 12.50)
Charlevoix, MI


----------



## elzoro (Mar 19, 2002)

You are probably right; it''s like asking whether folks thinks it better to date a blond or brunette. I am looking for OBJECTIVE information about the boat itself; something a surveyor may look for in an inspection. I am aware of the on-gong and subjective nature of the debate regarding the Chevrolets of the high seas. I am not intested in prediclictions or othe subjective concerns. Information such as "...mast flies off in 5 knot wind" is important; I am not interested in brand loyalty or dislike.


----------



## h37skipper (Nov 7, 2002)

Have you checked out the "Owner''s Reviews" at hunterowners.com? The one thing I recall is they came with CNG stoves but many have been changed to LP. See if this link works:
http://www.sailboatowners.com/boats/model.tpl?sku=30179116948441&fno=0&bts=T


----------

